# Comparative Themes - Moderrn Soundtracks to Classical Music



## bombino

I'm a big fan of Chopin . A few days ago, I was trying to find a classical song to play for a friend (they aren't a classical music lover...yet). I started thinking of modern songs my friend liked and what might be similar. I came across the movie "The Nightmare Before Christmas" and other movies with music by Hans Zimmer. I happen to be in a "Nocturne Phase" at the moment, and I couldn't help noticing how the mood in some of Chopin's Nocturnes is similar to certain songs in that movie or maybe "The Corpse Bride".

I found these two incredibly similar.





Listen from 12 seconds in (the 8th measure) and the theme for the majority of the piece.

_compared to_





Listen from 1:11-1:40 (tried to get it to automatically start there, my apologies if it doesn't) and/or the second chorus at the end.

-
-

I was wondering if anyone else is boggled by how similar the two themes are or if you have discovered a song from a movie that closely reminds you of a classical piece.


----------



## sdtom

This policy is sure discouraging to newcomers. I have to log in for each response.

I'm surprised but can definitely hear it. The music is in public domain so he could do that but I'm a bit surprised given the fact that he is self taught.

Another one for you is the striking resemblance between On The Waterfront and Chinatown. That is what I call a lift and is really thievery.


----------



## Kakini

*wow what a wonderful nod to Chopin*

I just noticed!!!!! It was notable enough that I googled the two in case there was anything written about the similarity.

think it's wonderful to find this nod to Chopin in Nightmare before Christmas. I find a similarity in the chorus yet enough originality that its it's own music. It's one of my favorite movies. 



bombino said:


> I'm a big fan of Chopin . A few days ago, I was trying to find a classical song to play for a friend (they aren't a classical music lover...yet). I started thinking of modern songs my friend liked and what might be similar. I came across the movie "The Nightmare Before Christmas" and other movies with music by Hans Zimmer. I happen to be in a "Nocturne Phase" at the moment, and I couldn't help noticing how the mood in some of Chopin's Nocturnes is similar to certain songs in that movie or maybe "The Corpse Bride".
> 
> I found these two incredibly similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen from 12 seconds in (the 8th measure) and the theme for the majority of the piece.
> 
> _compared to_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen from 1:11-1:40 (tried to get it to automatically start there, my apologies if it doesn't) and/or the second chorus at the end.
> 
> -
> -
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else is boggled by how similar the two themes are or if you have discovered a song from a movie that closely reminds you of a classical piece.


----------



## MAS

I've heard it said that Andrew Lloyd Webber sounds a lot like Puccini in some of his musicals. In the olden days, composers of "popular" music used to borrow from "Classical" music. For instance, *Stranger in Paradise*, which was based on some music by Russian composer Alexander Borodin (Polovtsian Dances from *Prince Igor*).


----------

